

MtGox leaks its own acquisition? - danboarder
http://blogs.computerworld.com/security/23579/bitcoin-crash-bankrupt-mt-gox-leaks-its-own-acquisition-itbwcw

======
danboarder
I noticed this earlier today - here is the html mtgox.com is serving (as of
this post):

    
    
       <html>
    	<head>
    		<title>MtGox.com</title>
    	</head>
    	<body>
    		<!-- put announce for mtgox acq here -->
    	</body>
       </html>

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
Could mean Annual Compliance Questionnaire...
[http://www.acronymfinder.com/ACQ.html](http://www.acronymfinder.com/ACQ.html)

------
shawabawa3
That's really stretching for "news".

It's clearly been put there on purpose. I would guess as damage control, so
that people have some hope that they might eventually recover their coins

It doesn't mean anything on its own

~~~
danboarder
It is what it is. Regarding your speculation about damage control, that could
also be correct. That said, I edited and put a question mark after the title
(though there is no question mark on the Computer World article title).

------
Joeboy
Is it possible the individuals formerly known as MtGox are not controlling
this page anymore? Istr the domain got transferred a few days ago.

In any case, notwithstanding MtGox's ineptitude, I find it hard to imagine
this comment being inserted for internal use only. I don't think it refers to
anything they needed reminding to mention on their website.

Edit: Lots of words, sorry.

------
NateDad
This means nothing. No one with half a brain puts confidential company
information in an HTML comment.

~~~
davidw
The MtGox guys haven't been accused of competency a lot lately, and they're
probably not operating in a very lucid state, what with the magnitude of
what's happening, and worries about their own financial and even personal
survival.

------
cardamomo
Since we're all just wildly guessing about everything MtGox-related, let's
take our conjectures to the next level: this is a red herring that is
purposefully "leaked" in order to make MtGox's footing seem better than it
actually is.

------
colinbartlett
An acquisition isn't necessarily cause for celebration.

Remember, Bear Stearns was "acquired" by JP Morgan.

------
tomclancy
I hear they are going to revert back to trading Magic cards

------
Ciotti
This is not proof of anything.

